# ka24de inside a b14 200sx???



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

is this possible??? would the motor even fit inside our engine bays??? i'm sick of so many people have an sr20 and my ga16 is not cutting it anymore... has anyone tried doing this swap??? we're getting everything this weekend, and i'm not sure if i have enough roo... we're also thinking dropping a turbo on it... so more i'll need more room... btw, i'm willing to do some cutting to make it fit, but that's only if i really, really, really need to do it... 

so back to the question... anyone ever tried this swap??? or even thought about??? if so what problems should i expect to encounter??? i know brakes has to be upgraded, suspension stiffened, and the frame deffinitely needs to be stronger... what else would i need??? if it's possible...


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

hey I gotta deez cheeseburgers man! $50!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think it's too long to fit.You'd need to change everything and probably have custom halfshafts too.Stick with the known quantity.It's hard enough to do that.


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

are you sure it's too long??? i was thinking about that and i'm not really sure if it'll fit... i figured, if the honda guys can fit an h22 inside an eg civic... why not a ka24 inside a b14??? if anything, i can trade this motor in for another ga16 and turbo one of them... or even use one as a spare, whenever i have to go to emissions... we're picking up the ka24 and everything else on friday... if anything, i'll let you guys know what happened...


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

since your name is b14drifter, were you planning on making you 200sx RWD so you can actually drift? i have never seen a ka24de in a FWD car before. datsun 510 owners usually snatch all the leftover KA's anyway.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Hey once you got that truck engine installed, I'll stop by and check it out! Then we can go illegal difting on your arospeed coilovers w/ stock shocks and eat deez cheeseburgers man!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Let's not be too mean to the guy.You would not be able to swap back to stock after doing this swap, because you would need to cut off the motor mounts and weld new ones to the body.Remember that doing a wierd FWD engine swap is much more difficult than a RWD one.You can't simply"make it fit"with a sledgehammer and a cutting torch because you need to consider the angularity problems you encounter with the halfshafts.
Hey, if you want to be different, why not swap to a SR16VE N1? It's a bolt in with SR20DE parts and not too many other people have it!


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Ok I'll be nice... I actually had the same idea a few years back. The thing is putting a KA engine in a B14 has too many negatives. 

the KA24DE is not a performance orientated engine. ask any 240sx owner. You can build a KA to be very powerful, but the 240 guys will tell you much easier to swap/build a SR20. not to mention less expensive. now the above points regard the RWD KA's and SR's. You would be using a Altima (FWD) KA, but building a high hp FWD KA would be similar to the a RWD KA.

Now it would be cool say the have a KA24DE in your b14 but you're still not faster than the guy who spent way less on a SR20DET. 

One positive.... the KA24 fits the same mounts as the bluebird/altima platform right? so does the SR20DET.. so there's a chance the stock mounts will line up. but the block and tranny might still interfere with other part of the b14 chassis. I'll also bet my cheeseburgers (joking!) that you'll defiantly need custom axles. No one has ever tried this swap so any other problems that you will encounter is unknown.

That being said... I for one have a GA16 which is a POS according to a lot of SR20 guys... But I dont care... I have invested time and money into mine. I dont want to be another guy with another DET swap. I've started collecting parts for a turbo kit. Alot of people think its a waste of money... well it's what I want... and thats what matters. if you can pull this off more power too ya... Sorry for my "Menace to Society" comments.  I guess you guys dont get my humor. I thought it was hilarious.... lol


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

well here's the thing... first we were just gonna turbo/nos my ga16... then we were gonna turbo/nos an sr20... and finally my homeboy said he found a u13 in the junkyard with the engine in one piece... and here i am... of course with the space limitation, i already knew that if we get the engine installed... there's a chance i won't be able to turbo it... so yeah... that's how it is so far...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

how much for a full sr20det swap minus labor but everything else engine tranny ecu harnes everything?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

depends where its from... you can find one for 1600 if you look hard enough... maybe even cheaper... but taht should be SEARCHED for and definately not braught up in this thread.. I say go for the swap and the best of luck to you with it... the KA is a strong engine and you can get the stock supercharger or turbo (dunno which it was) off of the frontier I believe I dont really know much about the enginve but thats what I think is true.. anyway good luck!


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

The KA engine will stick out of the hood, we tried it two years ago

Actually we were at a buddy's shop (he is an auto dismantler/wrecker) he had a KA FWD engine and trans on a waiting for a customer to pick up as well as a 95 or 96 sentra?? I dont remember....... on a lift that he just finished removing the engine/trans/struts/brakes, etc. from...

Anyho, we slid the ka engine/trans under the car and lowered it for shits and grins and lo and behold it fit.......barely. The head stuck out of the car a good 2 or 3 inches...

We did this stuff before the SR20 swaps became the Honda mod of today.

Incidently, a '97 Eclipes Turbo motor and trans fit also .......

-verno


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Oh yeah before you knock the KA or its potential, you'd want to know that the DOHC head flows almost as well stock as the king of Stock head designs the B18, with the exhaust ports on the Dohc KA needing the attention more then the intake ports.

Just wanted to throw that out there...

-verno


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

so it is possible!! now the only problem is that i won't be able to close the hood??? now that suck... there's gotta be a way around that... set the engine as low as possible or tilt the engine... i don't know... there's gotta be a way to do a clean swap, without modifying the hood... i'm kinda pressed for time now... i only have until july to do my entire car... who knows... we'll take some measurements... and if anything i'll just turbo/nos my ga16...


btw... thanks for the info verno


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

well the car in question, the sentra had no hood, grill, bumpers, and fenders at the time (wrecking yard remember?) But we did get the engine and trans up in there, albiet without mounting the thing in. The cylinder head did stick out of the engine bay a couple of inches, that I do remember...


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

B14Drifter said:


> *so it is possible!! now the only problem is that i won't be able to close the hood??? now that suck... there's gotta be a way around that... set the engine as low as possible or tilt the engine... i don't know... there's gotta be a way to do a clean swap, without modifying the hood... i'm kinda pressed for time now... i only have until july to do my entire car... who knows... we'll take some measurements... and if anything i'll just turbo/nos my ga16...
> 
> 
> btw... thanks for the info verno *


Actually what I really want to do is put a FWD CA18DET engine in my wife's Sentra. I really feel that the CA18 has more power potential than the sr20, you might want to think about that. Although finding any real performance parts for the CA's might be the only set back.....

-verno


----------

